# في سن الشيخوخة



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2010)

صحة الوالدين

 في سن الشيخوخة 

مسار قلق للجميع



إذا كنت تحرص على صحة أبائك في سن الشيخوخة حاول استخدام الدليل التالي للتعرف على صحة والديك في الشيخوخة وماذا تفعل إذا كانوا بحاجة إلى مساعدة؟
إذا كان والداك من كبار السن، قد تحتاج إلى التأكد من أنهما قادران بنجاح على الاعتناء بأنفسهما وبصحة جيدة.
عند زيارة والديك الكبيرين في السن، يجب أن تطرح على نفسك الأسئلة الآتية.
ثم، إذا لزم الأمر، اتخذ خطوات لمساعدتهما في الحفاظ على أنفسهما من غير الاستعانة بأحد.
هل فقد أبواك العجوزان جزءا من وزنهما؟
فقدان الوزن من دون محاولة منهما، بذلك قد يكون علامة على أن هناك خطباً ما. فقدان الوزن بالنسبة للآباء في سن الشيخوخة قد يكون ذا صلة بعوامل كثيرة، منها:
- صعوبة في الطهي: والداك يمكن أن يجدا صعوبة في العثور على الطاقة لطهي الطعام، أو إمساك الأدوات اللازمة للطبخ، أو قراءة ملصقات وتوجيهات المنتجات الغذائية.
- فقدان القدرة على الطعم أو الرائحة: فقدان بعض من القدرة علي تحسس الطعم والرائحة أمر طبيعي مع الشيخوخة، وخصوصا بعد سن الـ 60 في حالات أخرى، المرض أو الدواء يساهم في فقدان الإحساس بالطعم أو الرائحة.
والداك قد لا يبديان رغبة في الأكل إذا كان الطعام ليس ذا طعم أو رائحة جيدة كما تعودا أن يتناولاه سابقا.
- الأسباب وراء فقدان الوزن: فقدان الوزن في بعض الأحيان هو مؤشر على حالة أكثر خطورة وكامنة، مثل سوء التغذية، الخرف، الاكتئاب أو مرض السرطان.
هل والداك في سن الشيخوخة قادران على الاعتناء بأنفسهما؟
انظر إلى ملابس والديك هي نظيفة؟
هل يبدو أن هناك رعاية جيدة لأنفسهم؟
الفشل في مواكبة الروتين اليومي، مثل الاستحمام وتفريش الأسنان وغيرها من الأمور الأساسية، يمكن أن تشير إلى مشكلات صحية مثل الخرف والاكتئاب أو العجز الجسدي.
وجه اهتماما إلى منزل والديك، هل الأضواء مشتعلة؟
هل التدفئة أو التكييف مدارة؟
هل الحمامات نظيفة؟
أي تغييرات كبيرة في الطريقة التي تعود والداك أن يديرا بها الأمور بشأن المنزل ربما تقدم أدلة على صحتهما.
فعلى سبيل المثال، يمكن أن تعني الأواني المحروقة أن والديك نسياها على الموقد أثناء طهي الطعام.
إهمال الأعمال المنزلية يمكن أن تكون علامة على الاكتئاب والخرف أو غيرها من المشكلات.
هل والداك في بأمان في منزلهما؟الق نظرة حول منزل والديك، واكتشف مصدر الخطر، هل والداك يجدان صعوبة في التنقل في درج ضيق؟
هل سقط أحدهما أخيرا؟
هل هما قادران على قراءة التعليمات على عبوات الدواء؟
هل والداك العجوزان في حالة معنوية جيدة؟
لاحظ حالة والديك المزاجية واسألهما كيف يشعران، الحالة المزاجية المختلفة اختلافا جذريا أو المظهر الخارجي المختلف قد يكون علامة من الاكتئاب أو غيرها من الاهتمامات الصحية.
تحدث إلى والديك واسألهما عن أنشطة حياتهما، هل هما في تواصل مع الأصدقاء؟
وهل هما يبدوان اهتماما بهوايات معينة وغيرها من الأنشطة اليومية؟
هل يشتركون في المنظمات الاجتماعية أو الأندية؟
وإذا كانا من النوع المتدين، هل هما حريصان على أداء العبادة وزيارة دورها؟
هل يواجهان صعوبة في التنقل؟
عليك الانتباه إذا ما كان أهلك قادرين على المشي بسهولة. هل لديهم الراغبة أو غير قادرين على السير المسافات المعتادة؟
هل التهاب المفاصل في الركبة أو الورك يجعل من الصعب الحركة في جميع أنحاء المنزل؟
هل أحدهما أو كلاهما يمكن أن يستفيد من عصا أو عكازه للمشي؟
ضعف العضلات، ومشاكل في المفاصل أو مشاكل متعلقة بالسن يمكن أن تجعل من الصعب التحرك كذلك.
إذا كانا غير ثابتين على أقدامهما فإن ذلك قد يعرضهما لخطر الوقوع، وهو سبب رئيس من أسباب الإعاقة بين كبار السن.
ما هي الإجراءات الواجب اتخاذها؟
هناك العديد من الخطوات التي يمكنك اتخاذها لضمان الصحة والرفاه لأبويك في شيخوختهما، حتى لو كنت تعيش بعيدا عنهما. على سبيل المثال:
- شارك الاهتمامات مع والديك: تحدث مع والديك بصراحة وصدق. في حالة معرفتهما انك قلق بشأن صحتهما فإن ذلك قد يعطيهما الدافع الذي يحتاجانه لرؤية طبيب أو إجراء أي تغييرات أخرى.
بما في ذلك النظر في الناس الذين يهتم والداك في المحادثة إليهم، أو غيرهم من الأحباء والأصدقاء المقربين، أو شيوخ الدين.
- تشجيع إجراء فحوص طبية منتظمة: إذا كنت قلقا على فقدان الوزن لدى والديك، اعتلال الحالة المزاجية أو علامات وأعراض أخرى، فبادر بتشجيعهما لتحديد موعد لزيارة الطبيب.
قم بنفسك بتحديد موعد الزيارة أو رتب مع أحد لمرافقة والديك إلى الطبيب، أو اعثر على شخص آخر لحضور الزيارة. اسأل عن جدول زيارات المتابعة كذلك.
- معالجة قضايا السلامة: وضح الأمور التي تحتاج إلى أخذ الحذر ويمكن أن تعرض والديك إلى الخطر، ثم ضع خطة للتصدي لهذه للمشاكل بالمشاركة معهما.
على سبيل المثال، ربما كان والداك بحاجة إلى استخدام المعينات لمساعدتهم على الوصول إلى سلع على الرفوف العالية، أو لمساعدتهما على البقاء ثابتين على أقدامهما.
مقعد عال للمرحاض أو أطراف مساندة له في الحمام قد تساعد في الوقاية من السقوط.
- النظر في خدمات الرعاية المنزلية: إذا كان والداك في سن الشيخوخة يعانيان من صعوبات في الاعتناء بأنفسهما، يمكن استئجار شخص لتنظيف المنزل وتشغيل المهمات.
مساعد الرعاية الصحية المنزلية يمكن أن يساعد والديك في الأنشطة اليومية مثل الاستحمام وارتداء الملابس.
يمكن التفكير أيضا في الحصول علي وجبات من خارج المنزل وغيرها من الخدمات المجتمعية.
إذا كان البقاء في المنزل يشكل تحديا لك للغاية، عندها يمكن عرض فكرة الانتقال إلى مرفق لمعيشة المسنين على والديك من تركهما من غير عناية لوحدهما.




​​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2010)

موضوع مميز جدااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مارس 2010)

*موضوع جميل ومهم جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## tamav maria (22 مارس 2010)

بصراحه يا نهيسي ياخويا 
انت كتبت حبة مواضيع عن الوالدين 
تستاهل فيهم 10\10  لان فعلا مواضيعك
من صميم الحياه 
وعلي رآي المثل ( قلبي علي ولدي انفتر - وقلب ولدي علي حجر )


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مميز جدااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*

مرور

فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> بصراحه يا نهيسي ياخويا
> انت كتبت حبة مواضيع عن الوالدين
> تستاهل فيهم 10\10  لان فعلا مواضيعك
> من صميم الحياه
> وعلي رآي المثل ( قلبي علي ولدي انفتر - وقلب ولدي علي حجر )


*

مرور

فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------

